# Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht



## Supporter (18. Juli 2004)

Moin,suche ein Rezept,wie man das Fillet,vom Steinbeisser,schön schmackhaft zubereiten kann.


----------



## Captain_Coma (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

hm, vom steinbeisser würd ich ma die Finger lassen, erstens sind die soweit ich weiss stark gefährdet und zweitens is an denen doch eh fast nix dran....


----------



## Palometta (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*



			
				Captain_Coma schrieb:
			
		

> hm, vom steinbeisser würd ich ma die Finger lassen, erstens sind die soweit ich weiss stark gefährdet und zweitens is an denen doch eh fast nix dran....


Kann es sein das Du da was verwechselst #c  #c  #c  #c 

Guckst Du Hier 

@Captain_Coma
Ich hab's Marke Hausmannkost gemacht.
mit Salz,Zitronenpeffer, Zitrone würzen .
Ca 5 Minuten ziehen lassen,dann in Mehl wenden und in "echter Butter " gebraten. #6 
Lecker,lecker und jetzt warten alle darauf das ich wieder nach Norge fahre  :q 

Gruß #h 
Palometta


----------



## Captain_Coma (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

ups, wie blöd von mir *g

Ich hab an unsere einheimischen Steinbeisser gedacht, diese kleinen 
Schmerlentierchen ...

Nix für ungut + guten appetit noch   :q


----------



## Supporter (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

Jau,da hat der C.Coma wirklich was verwechselt :q


----------



## chippog (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

da geht mir doch glatt die hutschnur hoch, und das gleich zwei mal!!! captain coma hat mitnichten unrecht!!!! steinbeisser gibt es auf deutsch wenn man fishbase glauben darf gleich einige:

Common Name / Country / Species
Gold-Steinbeißer / Germany / Sabanejewia bulgarica
Indischer steinbeißer / Germany / Lepidocephalus thermalis
Kaspischer Steinbeißer / Germany / Sabanejewia caspia
Pazifischer Steinbeißer / Germany / Anarrhichthys ocellatus
Rumänischer Steinbeißer / Germany / Sabanejewia romanica
Steinbeißer / Germany / Cobitis taenia taenia
Steinbeißer / Germany / Anarrhichthys ocellatus
Steinbeißer / Germany / Anarhichas denticulatus
Steinbeißer / Germany / Anarhichas lupus

der landläufige steinbeisser in den allermeisten bestimmungsbüchern ist zu latein: cobitis taenia taenia und damit eine schmerle also ein süsswasserfisch.
die benutzung des wortes steinbeisser für seewolf oder katfisch, also anarhichas lupus wird mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit aus dem norwegischen herrühren, wo dieser furchterregenden fisch (vor allem wenn er im boot rumzappelt) hauptsächlich steinbit genannt wird. um noch genauer zu sein, gibt es in nordosteuropäischen gewässern drei arten dieser salzwassergattung, den blauen, den fleckigen und den häufigsten, nämlich den gestreiften seewolf, zu norwegisch gråsteinbit. wer hier also im anglerboard den coolen norwegenangler miemt  und den seewolf/katfisch(steinbeisser) einfach nur steinbeisser nennt, muss automatisch damit rechnen, dass ein nicht norwegeneingeweihter vom süsswasserfisch ausgeht, was also eben nicht falsch ist. obiges darf nicht als kritik verstanden sein, sondern nur als bitte, sich lieber etwas deutlicher auszudrücken und als hinweis, dass sich nicht einmal menschen gleicher sprache richtig verstehen, wenn per speziel"slang" gefachsimpelt wird. meine zweite hutschnur geht ob der von palometta  zitierten heimseite hoch. da tauchen einige fehler bei den deutschen namen auf, die die ohnehin schon unübersichtliche situation noch verschlimmbessert. obendrein ist selbige heimseite nicht einmal in der lage die namengebung konsequent durchzuführen. breiflabb heisst zum beispiel in der liste oben auf der seite anglerfisch, was ehr die englische bezeichnung ist um dann weiter unten richtigerweise als seeteufel aufzutauchen. der kleine rotbarsch heisst auf norwegisch lysuer und uer ist der grosse rotbarsch, usw, usw. mein tip, wenn nichts mehr hilft, gilt der lateinische name. aber soweit brauchen wir es in diesem falle ja gar nicht erst kommen lassen. auch ja, beim "steinbeisser", anarhichas lupus,  empfiehlt es sich, die garzeit ehr etwas länger zu berechnen, mindestens doppelt gar dreifach so lange wie beim dorsch, da sonst der fisch noch nicht ganz durchgebraten ist und einen bei dieser fischart unangenehmen "rohen" beigeschmack haben kann. zum glück wird er bei weiten nicht so schnell trocken und ist von einer festen konsistenz, was ihn auch zu einem hervorragenden grillfisch macht. chipp
ps. der blaue seewolf, der eh fast nie mit der angel gefangen wird, soll sehr geléartig in der konsistenz sein, was auch ein bischen für den gefleckten seewolf gilt. letzterer wir aber nach zirka einem monat im gefrierer dem gestreiften in der konsistenz ähnlicher und ist gar von einem noch besseren geschmack, finde ich.


----------



## Supporter (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

Hat noch einer ein leckeres Rezept?Muss nächsten Samstag den Koch spielen....


----------



## Wulli (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

Moin, Moin 
du Arminia-Fan!
Lass dir von einem ehemaligen Fischhändler sagen, daß Palometta Recht hat. Auch ich halte nicht viel von Schnick Schnack bei hochwertigen Fischen. es soll Leute geben, die sogar Steinbuttfilet Panieren! Captai Iglo lässt grüßen...
Der Steinbeißer hat sehr wohlschmeckendes, feines Fleisch. Das solltest Du auch so lassen! Lass das Filet ruhig etwas länger in Zitronensaft - nimm bitte echte Zitronen -(keiner aus der Plasikflasche!!!!) marinieren(ca 15-20 min.). Das macht das Fleisch fest. Danach etwas salzen und wenig Pfeffer aus der Mühle. Nicht zu heiß in BUTTER braten. Tu dem guten Fisch keine Billig-Margarine an! Kurz vor dem Garpunkt machst Du die Flamme heiß, so dass das Filet außen etwas Farbe nimmt. Mehr nicht. Dazu gibt es die gute alte Salzkartoffel und wenn Du es magst Blattspinat mit ein wenig Knofi! 

Guten Appetit und schreib mal ob es geschmeckt hat. 

Wenn du noch Fragen hast oder andere Beilagen brauchst sag bescheid!  

Viele Grüße vom alten HSV Fan 
Wulli


----------



## Palometta (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

@Wulli

Na endlich ein Verbündeter  :q

Ich benutze nur eine gaaaaanz leichte Panade  aus Mehl damit das Fischlein  ein krosse Außenhaut bekommt .

Gruß #h 
Palometta


----------



## Supporter (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

Bitte schnell noch mehr,evtl.mit Links auf www. Seiten----Vielen Dank


----------



## Supporter (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

@Wulli----werde es mal so versuchen,wie du es beschrieben hast


----------



## AxxnBxrCDE (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Der Steinbeißer hat sehr wohlschmeckendes, feines Fleisch. Das solltest Du auch so lassen! Lass das Filet ruhig etwas länger in Zitronensaft - nimm bitte echte Zitronen -(keiner aus der Plasikflasche!!!!) marinieren(ca 15-20 min.). Das macht das Fleisch fest. Danach etwas salzen und wenig Pfeffer aus der Mühle. Nicht zu heiß in BUTTER braten. Tu dem guten Fisch keine Billig-Margarine an! Kurz vor dem Garpunkt machst Du die Flamme heiß, so dass das Filet außen etwas Farbe nimmt. Mehr nicht. Dazu gibt es die gute alte Salzkartoffel und wenn Du es magst Blattspinat mit ein wenig Knofi!


Moin, Moin Wulli,

das ist genau mein Rezept für Steinbeißer incl. Serviervorschlag, wenn nur nicht die zu lange Marinierzeit wäre. Damit machst Du zuviel von dem *natürlichen Eigengeschmack* des Steinbeißers kaputt und das Fleisch wird zu fest. Ferner den Fisch leicht mehlieren, dann nimmt 
er Farbe auch ohne Temperaturerhöhung.

Gruß 
HeinDorsch


----------



## chippog (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

wenn schon purist, dann bitte ohne zitrone, zumahl gerade der anarhichas lupus schon fest genug ist! auf der anderen seite hat selbst ein im wahrsten sinne des wortes fangfrischer solcher so viel charakteristischen eigengeschmack, dass die zitrone den auch nicht weg bekommt. desswegen ist er auch ein perfekter auflauffisch, da nicht zu intensive gemüse ehr ergänzend als übertünchend wirken. trotzdem etwas schade, denn dies ist schliesslich keine obstheimseite sondern eine für fisch. je mehr unterschiedliche rezepte ihr testet, desto besser wisst ihr, was gerade euch mit einem ganz bestimmten fisch schmeckt. chippog


----------



## Fliegenfänger (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

Ich habe bisher die Steinbeißer wie jeden anderen Fisch zubereitet - Zitrone, Salz, Pfeffer, dann paniert u. in die Pfanne mit heißer Butter - das hat sich bei allen Fischen bewährt. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, daß der Fisch 2 Stunden nach Fang wesentlich zarter war als eingefrostet u. dann hier erst zubereitet.

Es grüßt der Fliegenfänger


----------



## Pete (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

vorsicht beim bauchlappen der stonies...hab schon so manchen gehabt, wo der bauchlappen eher leicht tranig bzw. streng schmeckte...deshalb diesen beim filetieren großzügig dranlassen...


----------



## Supporter (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

Haben ihn letztes WE. nach dem Rezept von Wulli zubereitet.....es war super lecker,Danke für die tollen Infos


----------



## chippog (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*

mal zitrone finde ich echt lecker, aber meistens will ich doch lieber den fisch ungesäuert, so dass der fischeigene da frisch ehr dezente geschmack besser raus kommt. (ich hol mir dann di säure aus dem wein...) bis jetzt habe ich noch keine schlechten erfahrungen mit den bauchlappen gemacht, habe sie allerdings in der regel auch scharf gegrillt, da sie ja nun wirklich nicht auseinander fallen. bei fischen sitzt, soweit ich weiss, das empfindlichste und für die fische wohl auch effektivste fett in den bauchlappen. klar, dass die am schnellsten ranzig schmecken. um so wichtiger, wenn einem an den bauchlappen was gelegen ist, mir zum beispiel, dass die fische gleich ausgenommen und gleich auf eis gelegt werden. bauchfette grüsse aus göteborg und skitfiske natürlich auch! chippog


----------



## Rumbooboo (26. November 2008)

*AW: Rezept-Steinbeisser,gesucht*



Pete schrieb:


> vorsicht beim bauchlappen der stonies...hab schon so manchen gehabt, wo der bauchlappen eher leicht tranig bzw. streng schmeckte...deshalb diesen beim filetieren großzügig dranlassen...


 


Hallo,
Du hast recht. Wir haben als Berufsfischer dem abgezogenen Tier ebenfalls die Bauchlappen weggeschnitten und es dann in Kottelets zerlegt.
Hinsichtlich der Zubereitung haben alle recht. Einfach ist hier einfach besser. Nur für einen Teil brauchts ein wenig Geduld: Den "Katzenkopp". Von Augen und Kiemen befreit, längs gespalten, kräftig gesalzen und wie gewohnt geräuchert ist wirklich was richtig Gutes. 
Da ist auch ordentlich was dran. Ein Steinbeisser hat eben keine Forellenbäckchen, weil er seine großen, kräftigen Backenmuskel zum knacken von Austern etc. braucht. Auf den alten Fischdampfern kniffen wir einem schon sehr müde in den Fischen stehenden Macker gerne mal in die Ferse seines Seestiefels. Der war dann wieder hellwach weil er glaubte dass sich da ´ne Katze festbeissen will.

Scheunen Dag  noch
Rumbooboo


----------

